# 600EX-RT vs. 600EXII-RT



## chrysoberyl (Aug 18, 2016)

What is the difference? In B&H, the spec's are the same.

Thanks!


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 18, 2016)

Improved heat dissipation, among others (see link below). The differences don't matter to me (I don't overheat my 600s and I don't use external battery packs), and it's less expensive getting the original from the refurb store. 

http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt/speedlite-600ex-ii-rt-whatsnew.shtml


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 18, 2016)

Ther other difference is that the MkII comes with colored StoFens instead of a holder+gels.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 19, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> What is the difference? In B&H, the spec's are the same.
> 
> Thanks!



Yongnuo has cloned them - the original 600EX-RT I mean - if you're willing to consider that.

Jim


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 19, 2016)

The MkII dropped the socket for pre 2012 remote camera triggering.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 19, 2016)

Jim Saunders said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > What is the difference? In B&H, the spec's are the same.
> ...





privatebydesign said:


> The MkII dropped the socket for pre 2012 remote camera triggering.



And thank you, all. Now I must decide 600EX-RT vs. 430 EXIII. Any opinions there? I see B&H states the range the same as the 600EX-RT. I don't believe that.

Regards,
John


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 19, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Now I must decide 600EX-RT vs. 430 EXIII. Any opinions there? I see B&H states the range the same as the 600EX-RT. I don't believe that.



Not sure what you mean about the same range being stated by B&H, I see the correct numbers for both guide number and zoom head range on their website (iPhone app). The 600 has ~2/3-stop more power (GN 60 m vs. GN 43 m), and a broader zoom head range (24-200mm vs. 24-105mm). 

A key difference is if you need the flash to serve as a master for older flashes (or the 270 II) – the 430 is a RT master only (because Canon wanted to differentiate it, there is no technical reason why it can't be an optical master, just firmware), whereas the 600 can be an RT or an optical master.


----------



## midluk (Aug 19, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> And thank you, all. Now I must decide 600EX-RT vs. 430 EXIII. Any opinions there? I see B&H states the range the same as the 600EX-RT. I don't believe that.


The 430 EXIII is mainly a half 600EX. Half price, half power, half size, half weight, half AF assist (only center AF point vs some more) and half flashes until overheating.
Recharge time is similar (slightly faster in 430 EXIII, but for half the power). The display is better on the 430, and I also think the controls are a bit better. 430 does not allow multiple flash firings for a single image and also does not work as an optical flash transmitter (only RT master).

Unless you only use the center AF point, the 430 is much less useful on-camera than the 600 because of the AF assist (but the reduced weight is nice).
I bought a 430EX-III and planned to get more to use as remote flashes (can be spread out more for the same price and same total light), but called that off after I encountered the overheating issues.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 19, 2016)

midluk said:


> chrysoberyl said:
> 
> 
> > And thank you, all. Now I must decide 600EX-RT vs. 430 EXIII. Any opinions there? I see B&H states the range the same as the 600EX-RT. I don't believe that.
> ...



Thanks very much! What were you shooting when you had the overheating issues?

Can the 600 can be used as a remote shutter release?


----------



## midluk (Aug 19, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks very much! What were you shooting when you had the overheating issues?
> 
> Can the 600 can be used as a remote shutter release?



I used it for the chirstmas party at home last year. We have a big living room with a very high (>6m) wooden ceiling, which I used to bounce the flash off. So everything (2x600+1x430) at full power. After some time I had to remove the 430 because it was slow due to overheating. No problem with the 600s even after continued shooting.

Obviously you need two RT devices to use it for remote shutter release, but it works (with cameras of 2012 or newer (not 1200D), older cameras need an optional cable (does not work with 600EX-II)). It is called "linked shooting" by Canon. You can also trigger multiple cameras or use one camera to trigger other cameras.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks, all. Once again, this forum has provided excellent advice.

My first 600EX-RT should arrive Wednesday. After a period of familiarization, I will likely order a second.


----------



## rari (Oct 5, 2016)

*Please help*

hi, i know this is off topic, but i don;t know hoe to start a new topic here. can anyone please help me with this problem..
In my 600 ex-rt I'm trying to set my zoom coverage to be automatic, and the "A" option seems to have disappeared from my LCD display! All I see is the manual option "M" and then an option for "Zoom ---- mm". I'm shooting in ETTL flash mode. 
I can set the zoom to manual but when I use the dial to turn to auto the A never comes on nor does it display the zoom amount. The camera, in its flash controls, thinks the flash is set to auto zoom. what is wrong ?

thank you


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2016)

*Re: Please help*



rari said:


> hi, i know this is off topic, but i don;t know hoe to start a new topic here. can anyone please help me with this problem..
> In my 600 ex-rt I'm trying to set my zoom coverage to be automatic, and the "A" option seems to have disappeared from my LCD display! All I see is the manual option "M" and then an option for "Zoom ---- mm". I'm shooting in ETTL flash mode.
> I can set the zoom to manual but when I use the dial to turn to auto the A never comes on nor does it display the zoom amount. The camera, in its flash controls, thinks the flash is set to auto zoom. what is wrong ?
> 
> thank you



Why you can't start a topic: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=26461.0

For your flash, automatic zoom is disabled if the wide panel is pulled out or if the head is rotated/elevated.


----------



## rari (Oct 6, 2016)

thank you for the reply, but my wide panel it is not pulled out ! nor the head is roted or elevated .... 
so why i can;t see the Automatic function ..?


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 6, 2016)

Try pressing and holding the Mode button for a second or so then twirl the main dial.

I often use flashes for weddings, corporate do's etc and often need to take thousands of flash images.
One tip I have if want a good long life out of your flashes, is to have 2 flashes and when the batteries start to get discharged, I take the used batteries out of the flash and pick up my second flash and use that until it's flat, then roate them again.
I used to go through flashes every 6-12 months when I used an external pack, now my flashes last for years.


----------



## Mancubus (Oct 6, 2016)

I don't like the 600EXII simply because now I can't find the 600EX anymore in any shops around here, and the EXII costs 50% more!

I got the 600EX for a very good price 6 months ago, but now they're all gone! I should have bought 2 or 3 instead of only one!


----------



## rari (Oct 6, 2016)

hi, thx for the tip, i tried to do that but nothing happens, i tried all kind of pressing button combination, and nothing i feel stuck


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 11, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> I don't like the 600EXII simply because now I can't find the 600EX anymore in any shops around here, and the EXII costs 50% more!
> 
> I got the 600EX for a very good price 6 months ago, but now they're all gone! I should have bought 2 or 3 instead of only one!



I wanted 8 more, but ran out of money long before the stores ran out of the flashes.


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2016)

chrysoberyl said:


> Thanks very much! What were you shooting when you had the overheating issues?



My 600 EX-RT's can hit overheat slowdown on jobs where I need full power fast shot to shot times, principally when shooting people. When you get a flow going it's often counter creative to slow down. With my shooting style, maybe there's a good case for trading up to the MkII's. No real rush though...

Solution is to be a bit prescient, and gang up two flashes on half power or three or one-third power. That way you're unlikely to stress the flashes plus get rocket fast recycle times.

-pw


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Mancubus said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the 600EXII simply because now I can't find the 600EX anymore in any shops around here, and the EXII costs 50% more!
> ...



Eight more? Seriously? Doesn't that make a total of 15? That's an awful lot of setup time and battery management. 

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 11, 2016)

pwp said:


> Solution is to be a bit prescient, and gang up two flashes on half power or three or one-third power. That way you're unlikely to stress the flashes plus get rocket fast recycle times.
> 
> -pw



Having hit the power limit on six ganged 600's I am taking another route. I had thought the Profoto B1 would be my answer but at only 500Ws it isn't that much more powerful. But the new D2 at 1000Ws running off my PCB Lithium Extreme gives me ETTL, HSS and more power than I could run, via the Canon route of 15 units, in a single head, it also gives me all day use via mains or hundreds of full power pops or up to 20 flashes per second for a fraction of the cost of all those 600EX-RT's. Not that I will sell the RT's I have, just there are many options now that integrate with all native functionality.


----------



## pwp (Oct 11, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Solution is to be a bit prescient, and gang up two flashes on half power or three or one-third power. That way you're unlikely to stress the flashes plus get rocket fast recycle times.
> ...



Yes there is a practical limit to speedlight output/practicality. When I know for sure I'll be pushing the limits with speedlights, I have half a dozen Einsteins ready for action. The speedlight limitations may related to sheer output, or more often if it's a long job, battery limitations become a reality. When working with talent, very fast recycle times are usually a must. I'll sometimes gang up multiple Einsteins set to low power rather than one Einstein set to full power. You can just burn along. Another plus (vs speedlights) is the range of modifier options for Einstein (or just about any monobloc flash for that matter). 

For jobs where I use flash, I'm probably around 40% speedlights, 20% Godox Witstro AD 360's and 40% Einsteins. Occasionally I'll use my 12"x12" video LED light panels on a stills shoot, typically on a small item product shoot. It's so nice and controllable, and no heat.

We're so incredibly fortunate at this point in history to have such broad and affordable lighting choices.

-pw


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2016)

pwp said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Mancubus said:
> ...



Yes, but then I'd have a complete set. If Syl can do it, why not I?


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2016)

privatebydesign said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Solution is to be a bit prescient, and gang up two flashes on half power or three or one-third power. That way you're unlikely to stress the flashes plus get rocket fast recycle times.
> ...



And you are quite correct, which is why I abandoned my quest for fifteen 600's after I got the 7th. Contrary to what people say, ignorance is NOT bliss. Grrrrr... :'( Lot's of money thrown out.


----------

